# I got a Panasonic GH4, plan on using Canon FD lenses. Is a Metabones Speed Booster worth the money?



## CG Kid (Feb 25, 2016)

I plan on getting into music video production. For a while now I've been saving and investing in gear. I've already invested in good lights, a stabilizer (Laing P-04), shoulder rig, tripod (Magnus VT-4000), a microphone (Rode Videomic Pro), a 48" slider, and a Panasonic GH4 body.

I'm not made of money, I've had to make some serious sacrafices to get the equipment I have.

It makes more sense to me to stick with vintage lenses. I'm very impressed with the image quality I see from the GH4 with Canon FD lens. The reason this makes more sense is I could see myself being able to afford a full set of various lenses in the somewhat near future. Correct me if I'm wrong, I am new to this and have done countless hours of research but humbly believe experience is the best teacher - and of videography I have none.

I'm also thinking of investing in a Metabones Canon FD to Micro 4/3 speed booster. But at $400, will the investment make much of a noticeable difference? Is it a necessary investment if I decide to go this route?

They're actually hard to find (A metabones Canon FD to MFT speed booster). Will all metabones products designed to fit a 4/3rd's camera work with the GH4?

This is what I found:
Metabones Canon FD to M4/3 Speed Booster (Black Matt)    -DigitalRev

Thank you for your time! ^_^


----------



## xenskhe (Feb 26, 2016)

Are these the adaptors that give you FX on a crop with a legacy lens? They restore the actual FOV but the pictures seem like the lens is viewing the world through a milk bottle. Not nice IQ.


----------

